# In the process of doing Spreadstone countertop kit



## annie68164 (Jun 15, 2008)

I just wanted to share for all of you who have been wanting to know about Spreadstone that I am in the process of coating my old formica with the countertop kit in black. I'll post some photos soon, I'm in the final steps.


----------



## ghostlyvision (May 11, 2011)

How did it come out?


----------



## annie68164 (Jun 15, 2008)

They turned out excellent, can't believe the difference. Everyone was has seen them is amazed. the finish seems very durable, it really is like stone/cement. Only time will tell if it is trully durable. Looks just like black granite with flecks of white and tan. At this point I am SO glad I went with this and didn't try to paint them. There are a few tips that are very important so if you decide to do it, I'm happy to offer them.

Top photo is "before"
Bottom photo is "after"
also more photos on my profile page


----------



## ARC Painting (Dec 23, 2011)

Nice job. I've heard people trying this before and having a terrible time, so its encouraging to see someone succeed with it!


----------



## annie68164 (Jun 15, 2008)

I made sure to watch their youtube instructional video and follow directions precisely. Its been about 9 months and the counters are still in mint condition. I am VERY happy with the results. I spent about $100 on the whole project. No one in my area sells Spreadstone so called the manu in Canada and they sent it to me, got it the next day so excellent cust. serv. Hard to find good companies, this one is a winner in my book! I was thinking of painting the counters but I've done a lot of painting and just couldn't imagine it working very well. Anyway,l do NOT work for Daisch (they are in Canada, I am in Iowa) so hope this doesn't sound like an ad for them but I am not above giving credit where it is due either.


----------



## taveau (Oct 8, 2011)

Thanks for your excellent report on Spreadstone. Your countertop looks great! Please let me know any other important tips or advice. I ordered my kit in the "Tuscany" color and will install it soon.


----------



## JennPaquette (Mar 26, 2014)

*Wondering About Spreadstone Longevity?*

Hi Annie68164 -- How did your Spreadstone counters hold up after all these years? Thanks!


----------



## annie68164 (Jun 15, 2008)

Funny you would ask, just the other day regarding their youtube video I added the comment that my counters are still holding up perfectly. No fading, chips, still looks like the day I re-did them. In fact, I am planning to do one of their products on my patio this spring/summer. I wanted to try the counters first because if it didn't work out it was less expensive to deal with than an entire concrete patio. So if you are thinking of trying it I highly recommend. I had spent months reading about alternatives like painting them but that got mixed reviews and I thought paint sounded kind of gross so I'm very happy I went with this and someday when it does finally chip or fade I will probably redo them again with the same stuff, different color :wink:


----------



## annie68164 (Jun 15, 2008)

Taveau, how did your's come out? Would love to see some photos!


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

Thanks for coming back and letting us know how your counter top is holding up two years later. Must be good stuff!


----------

